# Quick run down on Vinyl types...



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

Could someone give a newby a quick rundown on the different vinyl types used for the different applications. I am new and am a bit intimidated by the different brands/types etc. I will be making signs and heat applying to shirts. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

for tshirts i use thermoflex, and flock.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

The types of vinyl correspond to the material that you are applying them too. 100% nylon requires a different type of vinyl as opposed to cotton. There is also some vinyl that is hot peel and some that is cold peel. I use Eco-weed and Thermoflex plus. The eco-weed is cold peel and the thermoflex is hot peel - but both are for use on cotton and polyster. The other difference is that some have a tacky mylar backing while others do not ( the two I mentioned are both tacky). This helps the vinyl stay in place on the garment when pressing. I have alwasy contacted my supplier when I had a question on whether a particular type of vinyl will work on the garments I am using and they are more than glad to tell you what will work best. 

As far as brand the three I see the most on here are thermoflex, ecoweed and moto ( I think that's the right name). I have used the first two and after applying can't tell much difference. The mylar on the thermoflex plus is stiffer and this can sometimes make weeding easier. But both bond very well and have a very soft hand. I have clients that ask for vinyl over screen printing now!! I mainly use themoflex plus since I have a supplier in KC that doesn't charge me shipping and I recieve it next day. 

I just finished a four color job that I used both brands. The only difference I noticed was the that the eco-weed didn't seem to shrink as much and made the registration a little easier to deal with.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are many types of vinyl for different applications,, for decals and stickers for cars I find that the oracal 651 does just fine for me, its easy to work with and comes in a ton of colors.

Heat applied vinyl is a different story,, I would just get some samples and see how you like it,, every person is different in what they like anddifferent vinyls perform different, you need to do some reading and search the forum and tags.

Hope this helps a little................... Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you might look at Material ID - CAD-CUT® Yardage which has a list of heat applied vinyl and material to use on... in general check with some of the site sponsors to get some info...do your research on google or other search engines


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if FDC 4200 vinyl works on banners? I am making a banner that will be outdoors occasionally throughout the year. It needs to hold up for a couple years. Also, do I need to use anything special when applying the vinyl on the banner, or does it just go right on it? Thanks for having patience with a newbie!


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use FDC almost exclusively. It's very durable, easy to weed, and comes in lots of different types. The 4200 is a calendered vinyl, which can be applied to outdoor banners without problems. The really exotic vinyls - the holographic, the mirrored, etc. - are usually rated as 6 month vinyls, but the 
"normal" calendered and cast are usually 5 or 6 year rated.


----------



## Albie (Jan 7, 2008)

if you have a design with 4 colors how does that work? each vinyl does one color??

is that right?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep thats correct


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Yep thats correct


Hey, roger is it true you going to sell vinyl by the foot.. Does that mean I can buy one foot and that is it. Not 5 yards like everone eles. That is a first.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeppers you can just buy 1 foot of vinyl, glitter, or metalics,, no problem!! Oh and thats 19"x12"

R


----------



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

what is "calendared" vinyl and what are it's uses versus regular vinyl


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Calendered and cast are both "regular" vinyls. They are both used extensively, but have slightly different applications. Calendered vinyl is produced essentially by "pulling" the vinyl through a machine; cast is more or less a "poured" product, in simplest terms. Calendered is usually slightly thicker. The cast is a little more flexible and is used extensively in car wraps and other places where curvature of surface is an issue. Calendered is usually used in banner and sign production and flat applications. For a standard sign or banner, either can be used. Calendered doesn't work well for surfaces imperfections or where substrate curvature is significant. Hope this helps. It's a little simplistic, but may help get across the differences.


----------



## jlloyd (Oct 18, 2008)

This article is quite good on the differences between cast and calendered vinyl:

Cast vs Calender Vinyl


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

brentonchad said:


> The types of vinyl correspond to the material that you are applying them too. 100% nylon requires a different type of vinyl as opposed to cotton. There is also some vinyl that is hot peel and some that is cold peel. I use Eco-weed and Thermoflex plus. The eco-weed is cold peel and the thermoflex is hot peel - but both are for use on cotton and polyster. The other difference is that some have a tacky mylar backing while others do not ( the two I mentioned are both tacky). This helps the vinyl stay in place on the garment when pressing. I have alwasy contacted my supplier when I had a question on whether a particular type of vinyl will work on the garments I am using and they are more than glad to tell you what will work best.
> 
> As far as brand the three I see the most on here are thermoflex, ecoweed and moto ( I think that's the right name). I have used the first two and after applying can't tell much difference. The mylar on the thermoflex plus is stiffer and this can sometimes make weeding easier. But both bond very well and have a very soft hand. I have clients that ask for vinyl over screen printing now!! I mainly use themoflex plus since I have a supplier in KC that doesn't charge me shipping and I recieve it next day.
> 
> I just finished a four color job that I used both brands. The only difference I noticed was the that the eco-weed didn't seem to shrink as much and made the registration a little easier to deal with.


Chad, Where do you get your Thermoflex in K.C.? I am new to vinyl cutting and I didn't know there was a place right here in town. I see you are in Kansas. I'm on the Missouri side close to State Line. I'd love to be able to pick up my vinyl and not have to wait for shipping. 
Thanks for your information ahead of time.
Bonnie Williams
Embroidery Art Service
Kansas City, MO
816-941-2344
[email protected]


----------

